# what uses can I make of old computer?



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I just replaced my desktop computer with a new system and now I have an old Dell Dimension 8200 running a P4 2.53 ghz processor with 1GB of RAM sitting around. It runs Windows XP SP3. It's sitting there in a corner with a monitor and doesn't appear to have much value. I'm looking for ideas of what I can do with it to make some use of it. Ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you're adventurous, load Fedora on it and it will perform better than it would have under XP.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Load TVersity on it and have yourself a media server.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

You could use it as file/print/web server. It still has specs to still be a good general(email/web/office) pc too. You could get a tax write off on it by donating it to a school.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Call your local school. Many schools need older computers, either because they use them at the trade school to teach computer repair, or they run one simplistic program, such as a computerized gradebook or a rote tutoring program that does not need the latest and greatest OS to function.

They will give you a receipt and you can fill in a "fair value".


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I +1 the media server idea. I'd also consider using it for backing up files from other computers you have that are important.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

turn it off and save a few bucks on ye ole electric bill


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have an old 8086 computer from around 1990.It still works & I play some great old games on it.I was thinking of putting it up on Ebay.Or I might make a lamp shade out of it ! <lol>


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

I usually wipe the drives and donate them to Goodwill.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We use ours to store backups from the other three computers.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I loaded Xubuntu (a Linux distro) on an 8 year old laptop and brought it back to life - it's now our web-surfing machine and works ably-enough, in spite of only 256mb Ram and 800mHz processor.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Churches can use them. Schools generally don't take old PCs anymore as they tend to get a lot of company donations - at least around here.

Honestly, a bit more ram, wireless card, enormous drive and it should still run decently as a media server. (with the wireless card you could stick it in the garage)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm into some of the emulators (ones that emulate "classic" computers or "classic" arcade games). If you hunt around the Web there are lots of folks taking a dedicated computer and installing it inside an arcade-style wooden frame, or an actual shell of a classic arcade machine, and then rigging joysticks and such through a USB port and basically setting up a multi-arcade machine.

This is something I've seriously wanted to do for a long time but never get around to it... but depending upon if you have an interest in that sort of thing and want a new project, it could be a cool/fun thing to have around and a P4 2.53GHz should run at least the classic stuff. Some newer emulated games require a lot more horsepower to play, but frankly my interests mainly go to the ones I remember as a kid anyway.

MAME is the arcade emulator... MESS is the computer system emulator. I've had lots of fun using both.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Windows Home Server requires a very small footprint and it will back up all your other PCs in the middle of the night. It will allow you to 'pool' your drives so if you have a lot of old externals, you can make them look like one big network drive.

It'll give you access to your files from anywhere on the Internet (if you want) and even has a web server in it.


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

Hansen said:


> I just replaced my desktop computer with a new system and now I have an old Dell Dimension 8200 running a P4 2.53 ghz processor with 1GB of RAM sitting around. It runs Windows XP SP3. It's sitting there in a corner with a monitor and doesn't appear to have much value. I'm looking for ideas of what I can do with it to make some use of it. Ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hook it up to your TV and stereo to stream NetFlix Watch Now movies and/or use it for a home media server. My P4 with 1GB works great although I have added DVI video card and S/PDIF digital audio out. It worked okay when using VGA and the mini-plug audio outs.


----------



## burtom (Sep 13, 2007)

Hansen said:


> I just replaced my desktop computer with a new system and now I have an old Dell Dimension 8200 running a P4 2.53 ghz processor with 1GB of RAM sitting around. It runs Windows XP SP3. It's sitting there in a corner with a monitor and doesn't appear to have much value. I'm looking for ideas of what I can do with it to make some use of it. Ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you have an AMVETS center in your area they frequently take old computers and refurbish them or have some youngsters do it as training, and give them to people who really can not afford a computer. At least thats what we do around here.


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

Just load FreeNAS and make it into a NAS and Media Center. Slap in to drives (or 4) inside and have it as a network storage (with RAID)

You don't actually have to load it - you can simple install FreeNAS on an USB stick and boot from it.


----------

